# PORTER-CABLE Multi-Base Router



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

I saw a PORTER-CABLE Multi-Base Router on clearance today. It is actually a display model and missing the case, collets, collet nut and manual. I don’t if it had a fence, but there isn’t one. I can’t remember what model it is, but it looked small compared to my craftsman.

Anyway the manager said he would let me have it for a $130 as is. Should I jump on this?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

JohnnyB60 said:


> I saw a PORTER-CABLE Multi-Base Router on clearance today. It is actually a display model and missing the case, collets, collet nut and manual. I don’t if it had a fence, but there isn’t one. I can’t remember what model it is, but it looked small compared to my craftsman.
> 
> Anyway the manager said he would let me have it for a $130 as is. Should I jump on this?


Hi Johnny, You didn't say which model but I think you could expect to shell out about $15/collet. I don't think it's a bad deal but I would do a bit of haggleing. Course, I'm cheaph34r:


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Johnny,

John gives you some good advice and i would definitely check out which model it is.

but a few years ago, i was looking at a dewalt planer that was a display on clearance, i was scared some parts may be missing. i called dewalt and asked them for their opinion. they asked what the price the salesman had given me. i told him, he said hell yes, take it!!! if anything is missing we will send it to you free of charge.

you might call porter cable and ask? they may do the same.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

jschaben said:


> Hi Johnny, You didn't say which model but I think you could expect to shell out about $15/collet. I don't think it's a bad deal but I would do a bit of haggleing. Course, I'm cheaph34r:


the regular price was $250+ and the manager said it has been marked down 3 times.

I was woundering if my Craftsman collet and nut would fit, but if I can get it Free like levon mentioned. I should go ahead and buy it.

I'm worried that it will not be as powerfull as my Craftsman. Of course I will not know that untill I go back and get the model no.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

I think I’m going back to the store and get the model no. I hope they are still open. Maybe I should just buy it before someone else does.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Johnny

You need to get off your back side and hop down and get it 
Any time you can save 50 % you just jump..

=======



JohnnyB60 said:


> the regular price was $250+ and the manager said it has been marked down 3 times.
> 
> I was woundering if my Craftsman collet and nut would fit, but if I can get it Free like levon mentioned. I should go ahead and buy it.
> 
> I'm worried that it will not be as powerfull as my Craftsman. Of course I will not know that untill I go back and get the model no.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Johnny
> 
> You need to get off your back side and hop down and get it
> 
> =======


Ya, I’m trying to get my wife off the phone so can call for the store hours.


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

It's probably the 690 router package. I've had mine for many years and really enjoy using it. 

I've since bought 3 more 690's because I hate moving routers between jigs! 

It's a good deal!


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

I went back to the store, but the manager wasn't there and the guy behind the counter is not athourized to sell it for that price, so I have to wait.

The model is the Porter-Cable 895PK


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

JohnnyB60 said:


> I went back to the store, but the manager wasn't there and the guy behind the counter is not athourized to sell it for that price, so I have to wait.
> 
> The model is the Porter-Cable 895PK


If you can still get it for $130, buy it quick and send it to me! I'll send a check.


----------



## yamato72 (Jun 13, 2009)

I have the same kit, and I paid full price ($250 I think) last year at Lowe's. I have been pleased with it so far. The dust-collection built into the plunge base works really well. The thumb lever to lock the plunge base releases on its own sometimes, and the depth rod adjustment could be better, but I still think it's a really nice package and I love using it.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

I had to work today so I couldn’t get over till lunch time, but it was luck that I did. 
There was a different manager working and he told me that they dropped the price again. 

I noticed that there may be more missing then I thought and when I mentioned it, this new manger said $100 as is. Well I said sold and I think I might even have been foaming at the month, because it felt like I was drooling. :yes4:

So now I got to figure out what all is missing. I was looking around for better photos of what is supposed to come with it and I found these on Amazon.com 

Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 895PK 12 Amp 2-1/4-Horsepower Fixed and… 

I’m confused as to what exactly I got here because the router model number says 890 and I thought for sure the price tag said 895PK , but it doesn’t look anything like what see. All the photos show a bellows thing on one side. It looks like a vacuum hose or something. So I went to HomeDepot and Lowes to see what they had and Lowes had an 893PK that looks exactly like what I got. 

So what do I have here and what is missing besides the collet? I can’t find a manual for a 893PK. Did I get screwed? :fie:


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

It is bigger than the 690 Here are the specks on the 895 Specifications:
Rating: 120V AC 
Amperage: 12.0 
Horsepower: 2-1/4 
No-load RPM: 10,000-23,000 
Collet Diameter: 1/4" & 1/2" 
Base: Fixed, Plunge 
Features:
Variable-speed control feature (10,000 - 23,000 rpm) enables bit speed to be optimized for changing applications. 
Release the motor, adjust bit height and clamp the motor from above the router table with model #75301 kit (included). Fixed base only. 
Plunge base features machined brass bushings and steel guide rods for a smooth, free-flowing plunge stroke. 
Plunge base offers through-the-column dust collection for efficient dust removal and improved bit and cut-line visibility. 
6-position adjustable turret enables stepped or repeated plunge cuts. 
Dual-position switch allows user to cut power while maintaining control of the router. 
Overmolded rubber handles provide a comfortable and secure grip. 
Spindle lock system disables switch when engaged for router bit changes. 
Durable latch lever enables quick and simple coarse depth adjustments and motor release for transition between bases. 
Rack and pinion adjustment provides fine depth settings to 1/128" (fixed base only). 
Clear Lexan sub-base provides improved durability and bit visibility. 
Sub-base centering gauge ensures router bit concentricity. 
Flat side on plunge base allows user to work in tighter spaces and provides a straight reference point. 
Collets included to accept 1/4" and 1/2" shank bits. 
Motor transitions quickly between fixed base (included), plunge base (included), and traditional spiral down bases (690 series) 

Here is the Porter-Cable 1 1/2 hp Router 690 For that price Very good


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

I've had that router for a few years now and it's been a great tool. 

here's a copy of the owners manual, parts list and base compatibility chart that I downloaded from the Rockler website. 

Good luck with your new router!!


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

gregW said:


> I've had that router for a few years now and it's been a great tool.
> 
> here's a copy of the owners manual, parts list and base compatibility chart that I downloaded from the Rockler website.
> 
> Good luck with your new router!!


Oh wow, thanks I just downloaded them. That saves me the trouble of finding them.
It looks sturdy and I know it’s better than my craftsman. I can’t try it out yet until I get a collet.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

JohnnyB60 said:


> Oh wow, thanks I just downloaded them. That saves me the trouble of finding them.
> It looks sturdy and I know it’s better than my craftsman. I can’t try it out yet until I get a collet.


I think ya got a pretty decent deal:sold:
Doesn't look like it has dust collection through the tower but the sub-base on the plunge looks like it may have a chamber in it for one. Maybe a 895 sub-base on a 893?? The other thing I don't see is a sub-base that takes guide bushings. Milescraft plate will fix that in fine shape and get a centering pin for you to boot. 
Nice score


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

jschaben said:


> I think ya got a pretty decent deal:sold:
> Doesn't look like it has dust collection through the tower but the sub-base on the plunge looks like it may have a chamber in it for one. Maybe a 895 sub-base on a 893?? The other thing I don't see is a sub-base that takes guide bushings. Milescraft plate will fix that in fine shape and get a centering pin for you to boot.
> Nice score


Thanks, I'm a little disappointed that its not the 895pk like the sign said, but at least I now know that its not missing as much as I thought.

I was reading the manual and it has an optional GRIPVAC that I think is available at Rocker at the bottom of <this page> but there isn't a photo so I don't know for sure what it is. 
And I don't know what a centering pin is. I never had one of those before.

My Dad was a finish carpenter and when he passed away many years ago, I inherited his tools which included door hinge templates. I never did use them because the guides didn’t fit in my other router. Maybe now I’ll be able to finally use them.

The other thing that I used quite a bit with my other router was the edge guide. It looks like is an optional item with PC. A few years ago I bought an edge guide on clearance at Lowes for 50 cents. It didn’t fit anything I had, but think it might fit this, Now if only I can find it, I hope I didn’t throw it away.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Johnny 

It's looks like a 895 to me,you got a great deal, you can get most of the items you need from Rockler or just about and one of the woodworking outlets stores that sale PC tools..
I have my share of PC router and I'm sure you will like it, if you like to use a edge guide I suggest you get the great one just for PC routers..


Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 895PK 12 Amp 2-1/4-Horsepower Fixed and&#133;

Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 893PK 2-1/4-Horsepower Fixed- and Plunge-Base Kit: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 42690 Edge Guide (for Models 100, 690, 691, 693, 891, 892, 893 Routers): Home Improvement

Amazon.com: porter cable collet US Home Improvement

==========


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> I have my share of PC router and I'm sure you will like it, if you like to use a edge guide I suggest you get the great one just for PC routers..
> ==========


Thanks BJ

It’s too bad that collets aren’t interchangeable, because I could have used the ones from my Craftsman. It looks like the collets are going to cost me about $30 which is exactly what I saved by waiting 1 extra day for a different manager.

It always amazes me why Stores don’t keep the packing for the displays. I mean they must know that they’re going to sell the displays eventually. The wife and I collect those porcelain houses at Christmas, but we always wait until they go on clearance and a lot of time we have to buy the display model. They never have the boxes and I just don’t understand it because most of the time they are only on display for month or two.

I can’t even go dumpster diving anymore because they lock them up. I would love to see what they throw away, probably thousands of dollars worth of plastic cases and what not. If I worked at the store and set up the displays I would least install the accessories like collets. I think I would even attach everything else with plastic ties or something. Is this store policy or just lazy employees?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

JohnnyB60 said:


> Thanks BJ
> 
> It’s too bad that collets aren’t interchangeable, because I could have used the ones from my Craftsman. It looks like the collets are going to cost me about $30 which is exactly what I saved by waiting 1 extra day for a different manager.


Hi Johnny - Not really, manager A didn't have any colletts either
Home Depot is clearing out the low end (not the precision adjustable) PC edge guides. My local store, and from other forums, stores around the country are unloading them for $4. Funny thing about edge guides though. About a year ago I was trying to find one for my Hitachi M12VC. I finally tracked one down and got it but have yet to use it:wacko:. Seems while I was looking for one, I got used to just clamping guides for the base. Go figure.
Centering pin is a tool to make sure the bit and guide bushing are concentric. Like I said, the Milescraft kit gives you a base, guide bushings and centering pin for about $20. I don't know if it will work with the Gripvac though.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Johnny

It's a sad thing all things must be nailed/screw down to keep the five finger discount from coming into play, I have said this b/4 but at one time I sold tools and I was too trusting and I knew tons of small parts walked off all the time.. and big ones too, one day I recall 3ea. new in the boxes 1/2" IR impacts walked out the door, one by a employee  on top of that...

At one time we saved the boxes the tools came in but some like to switch the tools in the box so we put them in the trash can, some have real guts and pull the boxes out of the trash can and put a old tool in the box and gave me a song and dance about ,that's the tool they got in the box and wanted a refund ...takes all kinds...

But I will say your are still ahead of the game you got a great router at a great price 

==========



JohnnyB60 said:


> Thanks BJ
> 
> It’s too bad that collets aren’t interchangeable, because I could have used the ones from my Craftsman. It looks like the collets are going to cost me about $30 which is exactly what I saved by waiting 1 extra day for a different manager.
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Johnny
> 
> It's a sad thing all things must be nailed/screw down to keep the five finger discount from coming into play, I have said this b/4 but at one time I sold tools and I was too trusting and I knew tons of small parts walked off all the time.. and big ones too, one day I recall 3ea. new in the boxes 1/2" IR impacts walked out the door, one by a employee  on top of that...
> 
> ...


Wow, I would have never thought of that and here I was feeling bad because I bought it so cheap. 
I thought it was a storage issue.


----------



## yamato72 (Jun 13, 2009)

That plunge base is different from mine, not sure if that means you got an older or newer plunge base.

And oh, regarding displays, when I bought my 890, the Lowes had a 690 on display with the shelf tag for the 890. I told the guy at the tool counter that he had the wrong example on display.

To this day (over a year later) they still haven't fixed it.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

yamato72 said:


> That plunge base is different from mine, not sure if that means you got an older or newer plunge base.
> 
> And oh, regarding displays, when I bought my 890, the Lowes had a 690 on display with the shelf tag for the 890. I told the guy at the tool counter that he had the wrong example on display.
> 
> To this day (over a year later) they still haven't fixed it.


I knew it, see I thought this might be the case, because I wrote down the number then looked it up on the internet and it didn’t look anything like what was in the store. I thought maybe I wrote it down wrong or there were a lot of parts missing.

Well everybody said it is a good router and I know I got a good deal, so I'm happy. 

The only problem with clearance stuff is that I usually end up with something that was not my first choice. I have a lot of stuff that I would not have ever bought except that it was so cheap. Actually I believe that’s exactly how I ended up with my piece of crap Craftsman router.


----------



## ldykeman (Mar 14, 2009)

It looks like you have the older style plunge base. I have an 893PK with the newer Type II plunge base that has the hollow column for dust extraction. There were also changes to the depth stop mechanism. All in all, either are great router combos.
Larry


----------



## Gary Muto (Jul 5, 2010)

I'd say that you got a great deal on a 2+HP router and two bases. A friend of mine has an 890 kit (type 1) and had trouble with the plunge lock. I told him to call customer service, whic he did reluctantly. They sent him a new type 2 base and he was very pleased.
Check out the plunge base and make sure it locks OK.


----------

